# Honda EB3000C Generator No Output



## genomower (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Honda EB3000C Cyclo Converter generator that stopped putting out AC power. The engine still runs fine. It was working fine about a month ago when I last ran it. Now when I start it up the output indicator light just flashes showing an error and there is no AC voltage output. The owners manual has a basic schematic, but with no voltages or resistances listed. I was wondering if anyone has come across this problem and/or has a more detailed schematic or manual. I currently think the Cyclo Converter unit has gone bad. I checked with a DVM and there appears to be voltage to the converter, but none on the output side. I even disconnected the output wires thinking that the circuit breaker or GFCI might be bad, but still no outout. Any help would be appreciated before I spend big bucks on a Cyclo Converter unit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

removed just in case


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

How old is that unit ? There has been known issues with the converter on that generator.
*************Until you have an idea of whats going on here dont use the above suggestion as this may further damage your generator*********** this is not a standard stator rotor generator that above process will work on , this unit uses a converter(micro processor) and there may not even be an issue with it and by doing the above you could back feed and burn that processor out .
Im in the process of looking up the service manual for that unit and will give you some tips and tests to do to find the problem.


----------



## genomower (Oct 12, 2009)

The generator is somewhere between 10 and 15 years old. It is serial number EZGP-1005405. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

give me a little time tonight , got to get my login info for the site i need to get the info from for you.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

hd4ou said:


> removed just in case


That was good for a standard generator . But some of these newer units have components that can become damaged .


----------



## genomower (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Im having a computer issue here at home , can you wait until tomorrow and I can get you the testing info for your generator


----------



## genomower (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for trying to get the information. No problem about waiting until tomorrow. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Im very sorry my computer crashed this week im backup and running and will have that info later this afternoon.


----------



## over rev (Mar 25, 2010)

i also have the above mentioned generator and have an issue.

on mine, the engine quits dead like it's dropping spark when i start my circular saw. if i feather the trigger and get the saw up to speed, it works fine but the initial load kills the engine. the generator runs flawlessly and works well all nite as i have camped with it.

i have learned to work with the problem but i was wondering if this is one of the know issues?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

There was a know issue to this and its in the converter. I have repaired a hand full of these for this issue. Honda has a service bulletin out for the issue but depending on age of the unit it may or may not be covered by any warranty. I have done a few outside of the warranty , Honda made a good will repair . The repair consists of a new converter being installed with a few minor wiring changes at the converter.


----------



## Generator43 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Honda no output*



rotti1968 said:


> There was a know issue to this and its in the converter. I have repaired a hand full of these for this issue. Honda has a service bulletin out for the issue but depending on age of the unit it may or may not be covered by any warranty. I have done a few outside of the warranty , Honda made a good will repair . The repair consists of a new converter being installed with a few minor wiring changes at the converter.


Can u tell me what wiring changes u made I bought a used converter with pannel guy says it's from an eu 3000 c but tested it with an eb300c and it works 
Put it on my unit and the output light flashes


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Generator43 said:


> Can u tell me what wiring changes u made I bought a used converter with pannel guy says it's from an eu 3000 c but tested it with an eb300c and it works
> Put it on my unit and the output light flashes


 
just so you know.. he posted that almost 5 years ago.


----------



## Keithmjeffs (Jul 26, 2021)

Generator43 said:


> *Honda no output*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cycloinverter burns out because of peak voltage because of variable trigger on saws drills etc so they add a surge filter into the wiring with the new inverter


----------



## Sinclair Simons (Aug 6, 2021)

Keithmjeffs said:


> The cycloinverter burns out because of peak voltage because of variable trigger on saws drills etc so they add a surge filter into the wiring with the new inverter


Hi Keith. do you know what in the converter actually burns out so i can replace that part as a new complete cycloconverter is very expensive?


----------

